# Thread rating has been enabled!



## Joe Blow (6 September 2004)

I have enabled thread rating as most seem to think it's worth trying.

Just click on Rate Thread at the top right of every thread you visit!

Rate away!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 November 2005)

I have made an adjustment to the thread rating feature.

From now on, a thread must receive three votes from separate members before a rating is displayed. This stops people from rating their own threads as a 5 star thread. Now at least two other members must rate the thread as well before a rating (the average) will show up! :


----------



## crash82au (22 November 2005)

Yep, function seems to work, how do you view the average rating for a particular thread when it starts getting actively used?

Danial


----------



## Joe Blow (22 November 2005)

crash82au said:
			
		

> Yep, function seems to work, how do you view the average rating for a particular thread when it starts getting actively used?




Once a thread has been rated three times the average rating will be displayed to the right of the thread title, next to the 'Last Post' area.


----------



## crash82au (22 November 2005)

Sounds good, so you can then incorporate this into the search function? Sorry for the questions, learning about the market at the moment so thread rating will be good for people like me.

Danial


----------



## Joe Blow (22 November 2005)

crash82au said:
			
		

> Sounds good, so you can then incorporate this into the search function? Sorry for the questions, learning about the market at the moment so thread rating will be good for people like me.




If you click on 'Rating' (see attachment above) it will order the threads by rating rather than by the time of the most recent post.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 November 2005)

Now I know what those stars are about...


----------



## noirua (20 October 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I have enabled thread rating as most seem to think it's worth trying.
> 
> Just click on Rate Thread at the top right of every thread you visit!
> 
> Rate away!




Hi Joe, Some threads I visit appear to be worth at least one star in their rating, considering the excellent posts made by quite a few posters, there are none though and it is quite rare to see even one star on a thread.  It seems that most have forget this is available or perhaps they do not agree with having this thread rating. Personally, I think it is an excellent idea that should be used more often to guide us.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 October 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Hi Joe, Some threads I visit appear to be worth at least one star in their rating, considering the excellent posts made by quite a few posters, there are none though and it is quite rare to see even one star on a thread.  It seems that most have forget this is available or perhaps they do not agree with having this thread rating. Personally, I think it is an excellent idea that should be used more often to guide us.




Hi noirua,

When I initially enabled thread rating it only took one vote for a rating to appear beside a thread. Unfortunately, there was a big problem with this. People would start a thread and immediately rate it 5 stars themselves. To combat this I made it so that for a rating to appear beside a thread it needed three votes (which would then be averaged). This is why there are very few threads that have an active rating. Perhaps as the forums grow the thread rating system will be used more often.

Time will tell.


----------



## Happy (21 October 2006)

As the thread –ages- it might gradually change from 5 * to 1* or other way around.

How can we accommodate this phenomenon?
Should voting be available not once per life of thread but once per quarter or once per month to make it more realistic?

Of course many threads become inactive fairly quickly and nobody ever found the system that would satisfy everybody, so probably this post is irrelevant, but interested what will be reply.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 January 2008)

Many people may not know that you can rate a thread (from 1-5 stars) to give recognition to threads you think are valuable and educational or to alert people to threads you think are sub-par or annoying.

At the top right of each page of a thread you will see 'Rate Thread'. Simply click on it and register your vote. If you change your mind later for some reason you can simply change your vote at any time.


----------



## julius (31 January 2008)

Joe,

have you considered enabling the rep system on ASF ?


----------



## Joe Blow (31 January 2008)

julius said:


> Joe,
> 
> have you considered enabling the rep system on ASF ?




We've had two votes on the issue and both times it was rejected by the majority of voters. The general view was that it was largely unnecessary (posted content speaks louder than reputation points) and would be overly divisive.

However, as the forum continues to get busier every month it may be something we reconsider at a later date.


----------

